# Long Term Illness Diagnosed :(



## Gill (27 Jun 2011)

So for the last few years my Vertigo has been getting worse, to the point where attacked have lasted up to 6 months. Was getting Nowhere with My Docs, So Changed Doctors Last year. 
New Doc advised to go on Holiday and Have a nice relaxing time. Decided to go for nearly 3 months and stayed @ my Mother-In-Laws Massive Villa in India. Loved it over there and in 3 months only 2 attacks lasting no more than 2 days. 
Get Back to the Uk, and Had to fight with the DWP to get JSA, as the new immigration laws. Have to prove I am am enititled to JSA and a Uk Resident. Took 3 Months of Ringing them and asking them how many more forms I have to fill in. 
Now I have been going to numerous tests at the hospital with Neuro. And All results are in and Not Good News. 
My Vertigo is Permanent and not going to get any better, and may get worse as I age. No treatment available, and can only mix and match cocktails of antihistamines, anticholinergics and benzodiazepines. Results Have Showed that is not Linked to an Inner Ear Problem, but that is, that The Neural Signal Pathways are Misfiring and the right info to the brain is not getting to it. 

I have Already Experienced Serotonin syndrome In 2008 from February and it lasted until Early 2009, this included Extreme Hypomania - Which led me to be sacked > Never want to Experience that Again as I thought I was Going Insane, and was nearly committed. Luckily The NHS Crisis Team Made a Home visit after I was Discharged from my Worst Episode Of Blackouts and Total Confusion In June 2008. And Went thru my Meds/Doc records with me and Saved me from Being Committed. 

All I can do is do the best I can each day as it comes. I am Trying So Hard to find a Job, as I don't want to be on Benefits for Life. But Job Hunting with this is So Disheartening, when you have to say what is wrong with you. You get a Flat NO, Unless the company has signed up to Gauranteed Interview Scheme.  I can't Get Health Insurance as I have been Listed as Un-Insurable by alot of companies. 


I am Hoping to get an Interview with the Coventry PCT for a P/T Admin role, and my Disbability Advisor, has bee a great help with support and helping me prepare for the interviews and test that the PCT have been taking. 

If It does not work out and A job here is not on the Cards, then Once our Family App for Canada has been approved we are Off the Calgary. If that does not got thru, will get a work permit for India and help out with my Inlaws many Businesses/Factories.




Just needed to get that off my chest and vent somewhat.


----------



## Bobtastic (27 Jun 2011)

Sorry to hear that Gill... Does sound like you have long term plans/escape routes tho! Keep fighting the good fight!


----------



## niru (27 Jun 2011)

Hi Gill

hard to see what you have been going through mate, testing times... But do keep on it, my sincere wishes for you. And to relax or take a break, Have a KitKat and stare at the tanks


----------



## Brenmuk (27 Jun 2011)

Sorry to hear about your illness as well Gill and best of luck with your future plans. 
Have you tried any form of alternative medicine?


----------



## Gill (27 Jun 2011)

Thanks for the kind Words Guys. 

I have been down the Alrenative route for the Last Few years. And Not had Alot of relief, the Longest relief has only been 3 weeks with Alternative Medicine:
Homeopathic - No Relief
Punjabi Traditonal Herbal Medication - Max 1 month Relief and then back to Stage 1. 
Changing Diet and Trying Foods to boost brain Activity - No Relief.
Taking Old Wives Tales Natural Foods - Nothing. 
Eating Candied Gooseberries - Another Old Treatment from Punjab - No Relief but tasted great.
Scalp Massage - vertigo dampens but not for long.
Eplys Manouver - Nothing - More for those With Vertigo Attributed to Inner Ear Problems. 


I have to Take the Cocktail of antihistamines, Betahistamines, anticholinergics and benzodiazepines. Otherwise I have No relief at all and stay in bed all day, with nothing to do but watch TV.  Even with the Meds I take, I am lucky if I get 2 hours of Constant relief and just A Severe Migraine.  But the Danger is that I have Another Episode of Serotonin syndrome worse than the last one in 2008. 

If my results had come back as a problem with the Inner Ear Connection, then Surgery Would have been an Option. Or having a Device Fitted that blocked the Inner Ear Signal to the Brain. 

My Vertigo is Made worse by the fact that sometimes my Meds React with what I Take Everyday for my Other Illlnesses. 

So Being the Case while on Holiday My IBS Meds Reacted with Meds Prescribed for a Fever and Was Comatose for Hours, untill my Stomach Was pumped and I was Revived slowly by being given fluids.

Next course of Action is to start Applying for Benefits, As now i should qualify for them after new diagnosis.


----------

